# FreeBSD 13 armv7 Wireguard kernel panic



## holala (Dec 26, 2021)

Hello. I just tried to use some Raspberry Pi for wireguard gateway and the system crashes with this output:

`root@generic:~ # uname -a
FreeBSD generic 13.0-STABLE FreeBSD 13.0-STABLE #0 stable/13-n248689-b30e760ce73: Thu Dec 23 03:58:40 UTC 2021     root@releng3.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/arm.armv7/sys/GENERIC  arm
root@generic:~ # wg-quick up wg0
[#] ifconfig wg create name wg0
[#] wg setconf wg0 /dev/stdin
[#] ifconfig wg0 inet 10.9.8.6/24 alias
[#] ifconfig wg0 mtu 1420
[#] ifconfig wg0 up
Fatal kernel mode data abort: 'Translation Fault (L1)' on read
trapframe: 0xdcc8abe0
FSR=00000005, FAR=00000278, spsr=40000013
r0 =00000000, r1 =00000000, r2 =00000001, r3 =00000000
r4 =d69d7818, r5 =d69d792c, r6 =0000005c, r7 =00000000
r8 =d69df000, r9 =dd1fe200, r10=dd441688, r11=dcc8ac78
r12=dd537908, ssp=dcc8ac70, slr=dd514c80, pc =c042c96c

panic: Fatal abort
cpuid = 3
time = 1640350217
KDB: stack backtrace:
#0 0xc0354200 at kdb_backtrace+0x48
#1 0xc02fb300 at vpanic+0x170
#2 0xc02fb190 at vpanic+0
#3 0xc06181dc at abort_align+0
#4 0xc0617ccc at abort_handler+0x2a0
#5 0xc05f72d4 at exception_exit+0
#6 0xc042c96c at if_inc_counter+0xc
#7 0xdd514c80 at wg_softc_handshake_receive+0x8d0
#8 0xc0352cfc at gtaskqueue_run_locked+0x1b8
#9 0xc0352894 at gtaskqueue_thread_loop+0x1b0
#10 0xc02b3500 at fork_exit+0xc0
#11 0xc05f7264 at swi_exit+0
Uptime: 3m18s
Resetting system ...`

I was curious if anybody else uses Wireguard with RPi and FreeBSD.


----------

